# Philadelphia Library now has Fall of Giants (Ken Follett)!!



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Just checked, and the Philly Library now has Fall of Giants.  I'm Number 5 out of 5 on the Wait List!!  I know there was some discussion on this, so wanted to let you guys know.  I know some of you have cards for the Philly Library.  (It releases on September 28th.)

ETA:  The Kindle version is priced at $19.99.....yikes!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got the hold notice from my library (not Philadelphia) at 12:04 AM for Fall of Giants. I'll download it as soon as I finish up my current read.

The nook is well on it's way to paying for itself.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I got the hold notice from my library (not Philadelphia) at 12:04 AM for Fall of Giants. I'll download it as soon as I finish up my current read.
> 
> The nook is well on it's way to paying for itself.


Wow, you must have been one of the first on the list! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I got the hold notice from my library (not Philadelphia) at 12:04 AM for Fall of Giants. I'll download it as soon as I finish up my current read.
> 
> The nook is well on it's way to paying for itself.


WoW you are so lucky. Let us know how you like it. As soon as I get my library card from the Philadelphia Library. I am going to put it on hold.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't believe it, I got my notice just now that this book is available for me.  When I put myself on the list 2 days ago it said I was 5 out of 5 on the list.  I checked first thing this morning and it said I was 3 out of 17 on the list.  Then just a few hours later it's available for me!  Can't figure that out.  Maybe they have more than one copy, but even so, the other people who got it are awfully fast readers or turned out they didn't like it


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I can't believe it, I got my notice just now that this book is available for me. When I put myself on the list 2 days ago it said I was 5 out of 5 on the list. I checked first thing this morning and it said I was 3 out of 17 on the list. Then just a few hours later it's available for me! Can't figure that out. Maybe they have more than one copy, but even so, the other people who got it are awfully fast readers or turned out they didn't like it


Patricialease let me know how you like it


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Anne said:


> Patricialease let me know how you like it


I will. I've already started it and it's gotten my interest from the beginning. Got to watch Survivor tonight, other than that, I'll be reading!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I will. I've already started it and it's gotten my interest from the beginning. Got to watch Survivor tonight, other than that, I'll be reading!


Thanks I cannot wait to get on the waiting list for it


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yikes! I just got the notice that I can download *Fall of Giants* from the Alachua library - I too thought I was further down the list than I apparently was. And I'd just downloaded *U is for Undertow* from the FLP last night (probably right before the notice came in from Alachua!) I'll download *Fall of Giants* Sunday probably, I did read the sample on Kindle - it wasn't very long (but did have me interested in reading more). Need to give myself as much time as possible to get through it considering how long it is. Luckily I'll have a few hours of reading in the car Friday and Sunday while we drive up to Georgia for a football game. So I should be able to knock out a good chunk of *FoG* then. Meanwhile I need to get cracking on *"U"*.

Much as I get annoyed with nook at times (sometimes it seems like they looked at Kindle and said "How many extra steps can we add to any given process?"), I do love the library thing. Although I really need to read the books I've paid for!! Stupid book hoarding habit!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I can't believe it, I got my notice just now that this book is available for me. When I put myself on the list 2 days ago it said I was 5 out of 5 on the list. I checked first thing this morning and it said I was 3 out of 17 on the list. Then just a few hours later it's available for me! Can't figure that out. Maybe they have more than one copy, but even so, the other people who got it are awfully fast readers or turned out they didn't like it


It may be that they returned it "early" to release it for others, but are still reading it. I think as long as they don't connect the reader to the computer it will remain readable. Or maybe they had it on hold and realized it was a bad time to try to read it and released it for now? I know it's gonna take me a while to get through it, even though I liked the sample and am anxious to keep going with it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Meemo said:


> It may be that they returned it "early" to release it for others, but are still reading it. I think as long as they don't connect the reader to the computer it will remain readable. Or maybe they had it on hold and realized it was a bad time to try to read it and released it for now? I know it's gonna take me a while to get through it, even though I liked the sample and am anxious to keep going with it.


I'm coming along pretty well on Fall of Giants, Meemo. You know how Nook shows you the page numbers (which I realize are not accurate, but I like), I'm on page 354 out of 789 which is almost half way through, and I just got it Wednesday. But other than watching Survivor on Wednesday night, I haven't had the TV on at all! I'll probably finish it up this weekend, because I get to spend the weekend by myself, no grandchildren here or anything (that's unusual for me). I really do like the book, could do without some of the on-and-on details about France and Germany and Austria, etc. getting into the war, I like the "personal" aspects of the story, the ones dealing directly with the characters.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Anne said:


> Patricialease let me know how you like it


Anne, I finished this book yesterday, so wanted to let you know how I liked it. It's a very good book, if you like historical fiction, with the emphasis being on _historical. _ It's all about the first world war, and very detailed about the war. I had to go to Wikipedia and look up some details on the war, looked at the map of Germany, France, Russia and all that, so I could get a feel for what he was talking about! That being said, war stories are not my favorite. I actually skimmed through a lot of the pages that were so detailed about what the Germans did, the Russians did, and all that (never did like history!). The story lines involving the main characters were what I enjoyed, and I look forward to the next book to see what happens to all the people. The book is worth reading, it's just to me it seemed more history than fiction. I hope you get it soon, and let us know how you like it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Anne, I finished this book yesterday, so wanted to let you know how I liked it. It's a very good book, if you like historical fiction, with the emphasis being on _historical. _ It's all about the first world war, and very detailed about the war. I had to go to Wikipedia and look up some details on the war, looked at the map of Germany, France, Russia and all that, so I could get a feel for what he was talking about! That being said, war stories are not my favorite. I actually skimmed through a lot of the pages that were so detailed about what the Germans did, the Russians did, and all that (never did like history!). The story lines involving the main characters were what I enjoyed, and I look forward to the next book to see what happens to all the people. The book is worth reading, it's just to me it seemed more history than fiction. I hope you get it soon, and let us know how you like it.


Patricia: Thank you for the review. I like historical books so I think I will like the book.I will have to look up the information like you did.I still cannot wait to read it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Yikes! I just got the notice that I can download *Fall of Giants* from the Alachua library - I too thought I was further down the list than I apparently was. And I'd just downloaded *U is for Undertow* from the FLP last night (probably right before the notice came in from Alachua!) I'll download *Fall of Giants* Sunday probably, I did read the sample on Kindle - it wasn't very long (but did have me interested in reading more). Need to give myself as much time as possible to get through it considering how long it is. Luckily I'll have a few hours of reading in the car Friday and Sunday while we drive up to Georgia for a football game. So I should be able to knock out a good chunk of *FoG* then. Meanwhile I need to get cracking on *"U"*.
> 
> Much as I get annoyed with nook at times (sometimes it seems like they looked at Kindle and said "How many extra steps can we add to any given process?"), I do love the library thing. Although I really need to read the books I've paid for!! Stupid book hoarding habit!


Meemo, did you get to start Fall of Giants yet? I finished it this weekend, wrote my review in response to Anne, above. It's a little too much history for me. But I'm interested enough that I'll get the next one, to see what happens to the characters. I'd like to know what you think about it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love history, so I may read this some day.  Haven't read Pillars or World Without End yet, so I'm in no hurry (at this price, and NYPL only has the digital audiobook to download).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Meemo, did you get to start Fall of Giants yet? I finished it this weekend, wrote my review in response to Anne, above. It's a little too much history for me. But I'm interested enough that I'll get the next one, to see what happens to the characters. I'd like to know what you think about it.


I read the sample on Kindle - I should finish *U is for Undertow* tonight (if I can stay awake - we did some painting today and I'm pooped) and then I'll start back on *FoG*. I liked what I read but of course it was all character-related in the sample. I'll probably be bad about skimming through the history-heavy sections. I shouldn't, and hopefully I'll remember a lot of it, but we'll see...


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just place a hold on Giants with the Maryland Public Library after seeing it was available in Philly.  Of course, given it is a new release I am 18 out of 18 in line.  That's fine.  Currently reading Pillars of the Earth and thoroughly enjoying this book.  I plan on moving to the next one - the sequel - At World's End.  I have time to wait with over 1000 TBRs to read.  I think I will be able to find something to fill in the gap until Giants becomes available.


----------

